# ?  ActionLine -   !

## ActionLine

*1*     ,          - *ActionLine*!
        !  
    , , ,   - *LaserTag ()*.  *LaserTag* -   ,    ,            :)
     !     , *     !*
       ,      -     !  *    ( )* - http://www.lasertag.pl.ua/ **  - http://vkontakte.ru/club17238973 
       -          (       :))

----------


## Mihey

,        ,   ,     .    . :    ; +   (     6  ),

----------


## ActionLine

-   ,     -  ?
   ,       .
     ,                    . 
     -                    .      ( 100 )    ,     -     /,    -       :). 
     -      (   )     5-6 . 
    ,          .

----------


## erazer

> ,        ,   ,     .    . :    ; +   (     6  ),

     ...          ,  ? :)

----------


## ActionLine

-     .            (5-6 -    ,    ),        .         ,      "" :).  
         -  ,            , !

----------


## Basma4

9.00  9.30    . ,   !  
,  ,    ,  : http://vkontakte.ru/event17607690 
+   ActionLine 
   :
-       LaserTag (      )!     - 5  (+3   ).
   ?
-               (      )
-    ,  
-         
     ,       ! 
     :
-    2010          ,  ,   ! 
   ,        !  
   ,     :
-    2010       !
       ,   ,          !

----------


## ActionLine

** ! 
 ,                 !  
,
   9.00  9.30   . ,    ! 
   -  10.00  15.00
   -   ( 2)
   - 10 
   - 30 
 - 50   **  (+ ,  ) 
  :
0936777757 - 
0950720720 -  
+ 
-          !
-          !

----------


## ActionLine

,  ,        ! :) 
 ,       ! 
1.     -    ,    (     CS -  "R" )
2.        !       !
3.     -  20     (       )
4.        ,        :)
5.  2           ,         ! 
   ,       : http://vkontakte.ru/club17238973 
+   
      ,      (   ! :))
    .      (  !) 
+   
-     
-   -           !

----------

